
We can’t leave Grindr under Chinese control - koolba
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/04/09/why-we-cant-leave-grindr-under-chinese-control/
======
Spivak
Gotta give the article credit for the interesting perspective. This is
something that I've had to deal with on a personal scale when getting
clearance but I would have never thought about it like this on a national
scale. A data-set containing information that could be readily used to
blackmail US citizens being in the hands of foreign governments is exactly the
kind of thing that keeps our government up at night.

------
denkmoon
How can the US tell a Chinese company they need to sell something?

As far as I can tell this was an entirely legitimate business transaction. It
is now up to the users to determine if they want to stay with the platform.

Besides, the best way to mitigate this risk is societal change. How would the
average person go if their porn viewing history was public knowledge? Poorly,
I bet. Perhaps we should "simply" stop judging each other's sexual preferences
so harshly. (I realise this is a tall order)

~~~
SamReidHughes
Congress can pass laws that do this. For example, there are laws limiting
foreign ownership of TV stations.

